# Surly 1x1 - iMotion Commuter



## chuckb77 (Aug 28, 2009)

So, I finally built up a sweet commuter for myself. I splurged a bit on the IGH, but I ride it every day, and had been wanting to try the internal thing for a while. I ended up getting a used 1x1, bought the rear rim and IGH, and a new front wheel as well, and came out under $1000. Not bad. FYI 700c rims do fit the 1x1 just fine, and it looks like there is plenty of room to put 29" tires on there as well.

Build is:
Frame & Fork: Surly 1x1
Sram i-Motion 9 
Conti City ride 700x38 tires

Here's some pictures with it naked, currently it's rolling with a rack and fenders.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

That's freakin' sweet. Is there some way to plug the canti stud holes?

I have been coveting the Surly 1x1 for a long time now, and I hope to own one some day. They have to be one of the most versatile frames in history. Jenson USA currently has the 11th anniversary Rat Rod edition on sale, half off. I'm sorely tempted.


----------



## chuckb77 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks man.

Yeah, they sell plugs for the holes, it's on my list, but not a high priority at this time.

I saw that 1x1 anniversary, and it is a sweet bike. Te only thing funky on it is that I think it comes with 24" rims, FYI. Then again for that price you could pick up a set of 29" rims and as far as I can tell there is plenty of clearence.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

chuckb77 said:


> I saw that 1x1 anniversary, and it is a sweet bike. Te only thing funky on it is that I think it comes with 24" rims, FYI. Then again for that price you could pick up a set of 29" rims and as far as I can tell there is plenty of clearence.


I thought $1500 was a bit steep, but now that they're on closeout they're looking a lot more appealing. At that price it's almost worth it for the frame and parts alone; BB7s, Mr Wirly Cranks, Large Marge rims, torsion bar.... And with the ability to put almost any wheel size in existence on it, it's almost like having a new bike each time. Damn. And those 24" tires are huge, it's almost like a Pugsley.

Yeah, looking at the pics of yours it does look like you could at least fit some 29 x 2.0" on there? Can't find the thread now, but someone else on this forum did so with a Karate Monkey fork, but I don't know if that would really be necessary. Anyway, if you try it let us know how it works out!


----------



## bipolarbear (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm rollin some 29er 2.2's on my 1x1. It's close but they fit. Rides great too! I'll post pics someday when I got time


----------



## Gaffed (Jun 26, 2009)

Can you get some closer pics of your cable routing for the gear shifter. Is it all electrical taped? I've got a 1x1=11 and want to do a internal hub on it. Thats why I ask.


----------



## chuckb77 (Aug 28, 2009)

It's currently electrical taped. I may move up to Zip ties eventually, or when I really plan on going big, go with the cable routing guides from Problem Solvers:










Honestly, if that's what's holding you back I wouldn't worry about it. I don't even pay any attention to the routing, and electrical tape is pretty bad. The i-Motion is sweet to ride, it's a tanker, but you don't notice it riding, just carrying the bike up and down stairs. If you can get a good deal on one go with it.


----------



## hiroshima (Apr 17, 2006)

How is the steering with 700c wheels? I realize its not a road racing bike but the 26" wheels on mine are way slow and I would like to pick up some speed on my rain bike (which is what I use my 1x1 for)

Here is how mine is currently set up.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice surlys.


----------



## chuckb77 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hmm, I don't know, I never rode it with 26" wheels to tell you the truth so it's hard for me to compare. I don't notice the steering at all, so I suppose it's fine. It is a pretty raked out bike for me, so I am planning on shortening up the stem and maybe putting on some risers. I didn't think the bigger wheels made it tool slow to turn though.


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*Nice ride*

What size chainring can you fit on the 1x1. In the middle ring position? I'm looking to do something similiar with mine.


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks good, can you turn a 1x1 into a 700c monstercross/cyclocross?


----------



## styonile (Oct 5, 2009)

That is one sexy commuter.


----------



## bipolarbear (Mar 29, 2009)

E ! said:


> What size chainring can you fit on the 1x1. In the middle ring position? I'm looking to do something similiar with mine.


I have a 44 raceface in the front, it's getting close but might be able to fit a few more teeth but I would have to purchase a new spider too. It's pretty close to perfect on my flat commute.



> Looks good, can you turn a 1x1 into a 700c monstercross/cyclocross?


Absolutely, but since you would have to run discs, you would not be able to race in some circles. The thing is fast thoug

Steering is fine for me. Sits a little higher but I like it. Hauls ass with the 29er rims. Running 2.2's right now but gonna switch to some skinnier studs for winter and maybe 700c tires later. With the 2.2's it's so close I can't really fit a full fender on it. I think I will be able to with skinnier tires though. 

I don't know sh!t about geometry and haven't ridden it 29er on dirt yet but it doesn't feel too much different than it did as a 26er. Yeah, sharp switchbacks will be harder but I suck at those anyway. The higher BB will be pretty great for clearance.


----------

